# March 1st Cyclone Coasters Rollfast Rollout!



## fordmike65

Fellow Cabe member Rick (rickyd) is planning to come out West for a Coasters ride this March.  He's bringing along his new postwar Rollfast for the ride, so I thought we can join him by dusting off our own Rollfast/D.P.Harris/Snyder bikes. I'll most likely roll my '41 SamsCo while my girl will ride her new '47-ish Rollfast. I know there are many more out here, so get them out, lube those bearings and get them Rollin! See you March 1st!

Ricks Rollfast(still in the works here)


----------



## rollfaster

That's cool of you guys to do that mike. Seen rick at the St. Louis swap last Sunday. Good guy that rick. Hope y'all have a great ride and wish I could be there with my 37. Rob.


----------



## CWCMAN

Well, I guess I can take this one for a spin.


----------



## fordmike65

Damn that's a beaut! Can't wait to see it there...


----------



## Robertriley

I'll bring one of mine too


----------



## CWCMAN

Thanks Mike,
 I know Chris has a few to choose from. 

Come March, It should be a nice Rollfast turnout.


----------



## fordmike65

Awesome! I'll be there with my SamsCo and my girl with her Rollfast.


----------



## Freqman1

Make sure you get the Bicycle Jesus (Jamie) to bring his out as well! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65

Freqman1 said:


> Make sure you get the Bicycle Jesus (Jamie) to bring his out as well! V/r Shawn




Will do!


----------



## John

We will have our Rollfast bikes there. Been looking for a reason to ride them


----------



## fordmike65

Sounds great John! Who else wants to join???


----------



## tripple3

So is this anything Snyder built roll out? I have a peerless. 




I don't think it has been on the cyclone coaster ride yet because I don't want to ride it there.


----------



## fordmike65

I suppose it'll have to do ...Be cool to see it there Mark


----------



## DonChristie

Gonna play the Rollfast card, eh? Dammit! Lol


----------



## fordmike65

schwinndoggy said:


> Gonna play the Rollfast card, eh? Dammit! Lol




Ha!!! It's a "Step-thru", not a chick bike,right?


----------



## rustjunkie

tripple3 said:


> So is this anything Snyder built roll out? I have a peerless.




I'll lend you a Rollfast badge


----------



## old hotrod

I will probably join in the fun...


----------



## fordmike65

Awesome Dave! I've only seen that beauty in pics, hoping it would show at a ride soon. Can't wait!


----------



## Robertriley

Mike, you distract Dave....I'll grab the bike!


----------



## mrg

I guess I will roll out a Snyder too


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

Well - I will be heading this month CYCLONE COASTER ride since Bernard will be @ a "Tweed ride" somewhere -- So I will be wearing "Plaid" for the Plaid ride @ CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - I don't own a Rollfast - BUT I can make any bike "Rollfast" & will be on another fine vintage balloon bicycle ( to be determined ) Rolling fast - most likely the closest one to the front door that needs the least amount of work - 

So if you DON'T have a Rollfast - wear a Plaid shirt .... just to keep these CYCLONE COASTER rides theme free & simple - 

..... Sarcasm is another free service I offer 

- See everyone in a couple weeks @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - 

Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## fordmike65

So everyone have their Rollfast(Snyder) bikes cleaned,lubed & aired up for this Sunday's ride???

Ours are ready to roll!


----------



## old hotrod

Fronk, I have an extra if you want to ride it...let me know ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John

One ready and the other one should be done tomorrow


----------



## fordmike65

Awesome. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## tripple3

My peerless is ready I raised the seat up and changed to some wider bars and I'm ready to ride.


----------



## fordmike65

Nice! See you Sunday


----------



## fordmike65

*Crap...*

Looks like rain tomorrow


----------



## rollfaster

*That's too bad*

We always want great weather for our rides, but just be glad you guys don't have this. Rob.


----------



## fordmike65

Pre- Rollfast Rollout Ride


----------



## cyclingday

It doesn't look too bad right now. 8:23 am Sunday
So, lets see those Rollfasts!
Unfortunately, the Rollfast brand never bit, so I don't have one to roll out.
I'll be riding in blue flannel on a Schwinn.


----------



## fordmike65

Gotta get one for next year's ride Marty. Some great looking bikes out there today!


----------



## fordmike65

[/URL


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## GTs58

Wow! And glad to hear it didn't rain on the parade. Does this mean were are not getting that rain tomorrow that was supposed to come in from Cali?


----------



## rollfaster

Awesome turnout guys. Great to see rick there with you today. Love the pics. Rob.


----------



## cyclingday

Nice pictures, Mike.
We lucked out on the weather, and got to see a great turnout for the Rollfast Rollout.
This picture shows Downey Marks bike with our namesake, The Cyclone Coaster in the background.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley




----------



## Bri-In-RI

Thanks for posting these pics everyone, I always look forward to seeing them every month. I'll be dreaming about the beautiful West coast weather when Im back in the plow truck in a couple of hours....


----------



## catfish

Awesome photos!


----------



## Dale Alan

cyclingday said:


> Nice pictures, Mike.
> We lucked out on the weather, and got to see a great turnout for the Rollfast Rollout.
> This picture shows Downey Marks bike with our namesake, The Cyclone Coaster in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That is a great photo.


----------



## catfish

fordmike65 said:


>





This is a sweet ride!


----------



## scrubbinrims

Some nice looking bikes out yesterday and representing the HP Snyder lineage as well.
I also like how these bikes are personalized with accessories and such.
I have a few rare bikes, but have been unable to acquire a big tank rollfast model, and it's not for lack of trying, just very hard to find!
Chris


----------



## catfish

scrubbinrims said:


> Some nice looking bikes out yesterday and representing the HP Snyder lineage as well.
> I also like how these bikes are personalized with accessories and such.
> I have a few rare bikes, but have been unable to acquire a big tank rollfast model, and it's not for lack of trying, just very hard to find!
> Chris




They are tough to come by.


----------



## catfish

scrubbinrims said:


> Some nice looking bikes out yesterday and representing the HP Snyder lineage as well.
> I also like how these bikes are personalized with accessories and such.
> I have a few rare bikes, but have been unable to acquire a big tank rollfast model, and it's not for lack of trying, just very hard to find!
> Chris




They are tough to come by.


----------



## Robertriley

Chris,
Are you talking about these???


----------



## fordmike65

Pretty sure Chris is referring to this badboy.


----------



## 37fleetwood




----------



## 37fleetwood

I've always liked the Rollfast and related, and this one is the most epic of an epic bunch! had fun even if I didn't have a Rollfast or Plaid Shirt!


----------



## 37fleetwood

anyone remember who's Rollfast this was?


----------



## Robertriley

Great shot Scott, too bad that damn black and yellow one is so eye distracting with that hideous yellow. 



37fleetwood said:


>


----------



## cyclingday

Robertriley said:


> Great shot Scott, too bad that damn black and yellow one is so eye distracting with that hideous yellow.




Hey!
That one was one of my favorites.
You'll never lose that one in a crowd.


----------



## scrubbinrims

fordmike65 said:


> Pretty sure Chris is referring to this badboy.




I was and you can include David's V-200 as well.
That said, I like the bumblebee and its brothers too, just not like the earlier '35-36 models...
In general, I prefer a tank to either be behind the headtube or committed to being in the front all the way.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Robertriley said:


> Great shot Scott, too bad that damn black and yellow one is so eye distracting with that hideous yellow.




I can fix that...


----------



## fordmike65

Couple more pics


----------



## catfish

Love the siren on this one. I might have to mount one on mine like this. 



fordmike65 said:


>


----------



## Robertriley

Well, I thought you would change it to my colors, not yours.   



37fleetwood said:


> I can fix that...




Let's see a cream color


----------



## mrg

Kings of the road with the Queen (Mary) behind. Great ride, the rain kept the group size manageable


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Very nice! I wanted to go but I had to build a bunch of little engines. Ill be out on the next ride.


----------



## rickyd

Thanks to Mike, Louisa, Frank, John, and everyone who braved the forecast to come out and ride. Decided to keep the Rollfast. See Ya next year Rick


----------



## 37fleetwood

Robertriley said:


> Well, I thought you would change it to my colors, not yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see a cream color




well, I'd have made it cream, but I made the artistic decision and tried to match it to your little outfit.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

rickyd said:


> Thanks to Mike, Louisa, Frank, John, and everyone who braved the forecast to come out and ride. Decided to keep the Rollfast. See Ya next year Rick




Glad you made it out to another CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride with us Rick ... Enjoy the CC shirt & represent in your neck of the woods  ... See you next season - Ride Vintage - Frank


----------

